# Feed house spiders to geckos?



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey i was wonderign if it was ok to feed house spiders to leos cause occasinaly if there is a moth flying around i feed them to my geckos and they seem to be fine with it. but i dont know if the spiders are poisonous to them? 

thanks


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

God, I couldnt even bring myself to catch one to feed it!

I know my yemens would love some of the stuff flying about though!


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

consider that the spider has been many place and could have alsort of cemicals on it tbh i wouldnt i would rather be safe than sorry :whistling2:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

They'l eat it.... the disadvantage is that it wont have the gutloading a feeder insect will, and may carry parasites etc


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Gonna be a controversial subject due to any nasties that they could be carrying, but I've fed loads of big house spiders to my leo in the past & he loved chasing them down!

He's old & lazy now though so will only 'chase' worms :lol:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

spiders are amazing little things how could you feed it to your lizard
not much of a meal anyways


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> spiders are amazing little things how could you feed it to your lizard
> not much of a meal anyways


lol spiders are the devil


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> spiders are amazing little things how could you feed it to your lizard
> not much of a meal anyways


LOL, roaches, crickets, crix are amazing things and rodents but would you allow your pet to die of starvation?
I always ensure my feeders get as good a life as possible before allowing my reps to, er, dispatch the lil fellas!

Dave.


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Lots of spiders are on the do not lists of feeding. I do know that dandy long legs are safe, as safe as you are going to get feeding "wild".


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, thanks guys i think ill just throw them out thewindow when i next see one.


----------



## danasarus (Apr 26, 2010)

mad baboon said:


> ok, thanks guys i think ill just throw them out thewindow when i next see one.


might as well stamp on it if you're gonna chuck it out the window lol I think their hydraulics get ruined if they fall from a height... not that I'm condemning it I don't like the little ones...


----------

